# FT academy substitute?



## 2-Delta

Has anyone ever heard of substituting the ft academy with any combination of other academies, degrees, and work experience? I have not, however someone was trying to tell me otherwise. I don't mean the SSPO, I'm talking MCJTC (or whatever they are calling themselves this week).


----------



## Guest

I believe there are no more exemptions for the full-time academy. We recently hired two people who were on PD's in New Hampshire (Portsmouth & Nashua), and they both had to do the full MPTC academy.

There used to be a waiver process, but I'm pretty certain it no longer exists.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmm, would be interesting to know.....


These would be the people to ask;

http://www.state.ma.us/cjtc/

A quick look indicates they do indeed still have an exemption program. Of course, it's still up to the department that hires you if they want you to do the MPTC academy.


----------



## Mitpo62

Delta784 said:


> I believe there are no more exemptions for the full-time academy. We recently hired two people who were on PD's in New Hampshire (Portsmouth & Nashua), and they both had to do the full MPTC academy.
> 
> There used to be a waiver process, but I'm pretty certain it no longer exists.


I believe that process is KAPUT! I had to go through again and was pretty PO'd about it; but what the heck are you going to do about it. Thank goodness it was in Plymouth. Uuuuuu-raaah! :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Mitpo62 said:


> I believe that process is KAPUT! I had to go through again and was pretty PO'd about it; but what the heck are you going to do about it. Thank goodness it was in Plymouth. Uuuuuu-raaah! :crazy:


No, there is an exemption for the MPTC, but hiring agencies may still require the full academy. Go to the MPTC website, in the upper left hand corner under "Programs & Services" there is a link titled "MPTC Exemptions".

http://www.state.ma.us/cjtc/


----------



## extremesgs

I checked on that "combination" thing last year for a friend of mine who works in NH (went through a few academies, NH being the last).

They said your basic recruit academy must meet the requirements of MPTC, otherwise you must attend an MPTC academy.


----------



## SouthSideCobras

We had a guy apply for a F/T State College PD job with a F/T NH Academy and we were told by the licensing powers that he would need to attend the MA Reserve Academy for a wavier. So I would not think a F/T NH Academy would transfer to a F/T MA job


----------



## texdep

The is NO single answer to this question.
MPTC HAS an exemption process.
However, each case is reviewed individually and the results of each review will be differant.


----------



## MVS

SouthSideCobras said:


> We had a guy apply for a F/T State College PD job with a F/T NH Academy and we were told by the licensing powers that he would need to attend the MA Reserve Academy for a wavier. So I would not think a F/T NH Academy would transfer to a F/T MA job


The licensing for SSPO Powers (Campus Police Officer) is MUCH different that for a waiver for F/T Municipal Police Officer. You really can't compare the 2. In Mass., the SSPO Academy will get you nothing more than a Campus Job.. But you can take that SSPO Academy Certification and get a full-time job in MANY other states. Go figure.


----------



## ArchAngel2

You used to be able to transfer a full time academy from NH, and a couple of other states until recently (the last 2 years or so). I personally spoke to someone at the MCJTC and she said there was a form that had to be submitted along with a resume. 2 months after that call I spoke to someone else and they said it was no longer valid. Without giving away to much I was doing this for someone very close to me and someone high up in the MCJTC said it was still possible, HOWEVER the chief and/or the appointing authority would have to sign off on it and assume all liability. That is what usually stops you from transferring academies.

I would call and explain our situation, you never know


----------



## Macop

_TEXASDEP SAID_ :
The is NO single answer to this question.
MPTC HAS an exemption process.
However, each case is reviewed individually and the results of each review will be differant.

That is the best post yet, makes sence.


----------



## Mitpo62

I'd go through the academy again........and again.........and again............and again.............:book:


----------

